# NetworkManager does not work with Intel Centrino N6230

## FaeLLe

Hello all,

As shown on the Gentoo Wiki guide for my device for some reason the latest version of NetworkManager does not work with my WiFi card.

It recommends downgrading to a version of NetworkManager for which there is no ebuild available. 

Can someone recommend a way to configure WiFi connections using Gnome if NetworkManager is no longer an option please?

Wiki Page I am referring to is -> http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Dell_XPS_13_Ultrabook#WLAN_CardLast edited by FaeLLe on Sun Mar 16, 2014 11:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

the three primary methods are network manager, wicd, and gentoo's networking scripts. 

bad reference:  *Quote:*   

> Wiki Page I am referring to is -> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jce-7-download-432124.htm

 

Where exactly does the wiki deny networkmanager compatibility for the 6230?

----------

## FaeLLe

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> the three primary methods are network manager, wicd, and gentoo's networking scripts. 
> 
> bad reference:
> 
> Where exactly does the wiki deny networkmanager compatibility for the 6230?

 

Apologies I copy pasted the wrong URL at almost 3 AM :/

Correct link as above and I edited the original post too -> http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Dell_XPS_13_Ultrabook#WLAN_Card

Basically if I enable NetworkManager service then I just cannot get an IP from the WiFi interface..

It attempts to connect to connect to the network and fails with cannot set IP configuration (even for Open networks with DHCP).

If I disable NetworkManager and reboot then everything works fine and WPA_Supplicant can connect to the WiFi network.

----------

